# NA cities with rowhomes



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I love cities with rowhomes. It is one urban element that that the US and Canada have acquired from Europe. This is why cities with rowhomes feel more European than cities without rowhomes. Please add to my list to make sure I am not being ignorant! Cities must have 100,000 or more in population.

Most NA cities do not have rowhomes. Especially the ones in the sunbelt and in Texas

Thanks.

In Canada...

St. Johns
Halifax
Quebec City 
Trois Rivieres
Montreal
Ottawa
Toronto
Hamilton
London
Windsor

In the US

Portland
Lowell
Boston
Cambridge
Providence
New Haven
Albany
Yonkers
The Bronx
Queens
Brooklyn
Manhattan
Jersey City
Newark
Hoboken 
Atlantic City 
Trenton
Allentown
Bethlehem
Philadelphia
Wilmington
Harrisburg
Pittsburgh
Baltimore
Washington DC
Alexandria
Richmond
Charleston
Savannah
Mobile
New Orleans
Louisville
St. Louis
Cincinatti
Columbus
Chicago
Detroit
Austin
San Francisco
San Juan


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I'd just like to mention Montréal's being quite _row-ish_. In addition to stringing its duplexes, triplexes, quadplexes and walk-up apartment buildings in a row, it sometimes builds its highrises in a rowed fashion, e.g., some chain hotel presently going up on Sherbrooke street west of Bleury.

Funny you should be mentioning this housing characteristic, philadweller, coz only yesterday evening, shooting the breeze with a friend over the phone, I expressed my surprise from noticing how walk-ups in dense Los-Angeles neighbourhoods weren't built right up against their neighbouring building. I'd hate to see the outcome from all those hundreds of thousands of homes slammin' against one another and thus disintegrating during some earth tremor (by the way, Montréal itself seems way overdue for an earth tremor....).


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford doesn't have much rowhouses, but I've been able to find a small bunch.























































The triple-decker, a three family house, is the dominant form of housing here, like most of the cities here in New England. There are more triple deckers in Boston than there are rowhouses too.










All these pics were done by me, BTW.


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

Portland has row homes? Where?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Aw, no Frederick 

But not all the cities you mentioned have 100,000

Portland (64,249)
Albany (95,658 - eh could pass)
Hoboken(38,577) 
Atlantic City (39,958)
Trenton(83,923)
Bethlehem(71,329)
Easton (26,263)
Harrisburg(48,950)



PsychoBabble said:


> Portland has row homes? Where?


I beleive he was talking about portland Maine









http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1057162628/









http://flickr.com/photos/thetaxi/128501770/



BTW - here's a link to the wiki page on rowhomes, they're called "Terrace House"


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

edit


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I was talking about Portland, ME and yes I mean 100k city proper. Frederick is too small.
Might as well throw in York, PA and Lancaster. Almost every old big town in MD, NJ, NY and PA have rowhomes.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I was always surprised by Hartford's lack of rowhouses.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Aren't those the same as townhouses?


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

Casas Casadas - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Atlanta has one little set of 1880's row houses...Baltimore Block:








http://apps.atlantaga.gov/citydir/URBAN/baltimore.htm


And several more recently constructed in-town row houses, like these in Glenwood Park:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyurban/2175487649/


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Chicago row houses (from flickr):


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Aren't some of these used for appartments?


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

eklips said:


> Aren't some of these used for appartments?


The ones I showed from Chicago (the first two in the de Paul area and the second two on Belden Street east of Clark Street) are not rented. 

But in general, yes, row houses are sometimes used as rental apartments.


----------



## el casanovas (Jun 1, 2008)

philadweller said:


> This is why cities with rowhomes feel more European than cities without rowhomes.


Really? In Europe buildings such as those posted above are regarded as distinctively American... the characteristic urban building from Europe is the 3-6 stage appartment block built between 1850 and 1920, not the rowhouse, at least in the mind of Europeans themselves...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

el casanovas said:


> Really? In Europe buildings such as those posted above are regarded as distinctively American... the characteristic urban building from Europe is the 3-6 stage appartment block built between 1850 and 1920, not the rowhouse, at least in the mind of Europeans themselves...


Rowhouses are very common in Britain and Ireland and you also find them quite frequently in places like The Netherlands, Belgium, Scandinavia, Northern France etc too I think.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^Yes true. Every city in The Netherlands has rowhouses. Not like american rowhouses, but we have them.










If that also counts, we have probably more.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Rowhouses are very common in Britain and Ireland and you also find them quite frequently in places like The Netherlands, Belgium, Scandinavia, Northern France etc too I think.



Yes. They can also be seen in Vienna and Prague.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Really? In Europe buildings such as those posted above are regarded as distinctively American... the characteristic urban building from Europe is the 3-6 stage appartment block built between 1850 and 1920, not the rowhouse, at least in the mind of Europeans themselves..."

I disagree..based on my trips to Europe. These buildings are not distinctly American.

You mean these are American? c'mon..please. Maybe the US has a certain variation of the rowhome but I do not see this as American product my friend.








The only rowhomes that I could find in Austin. 
















The only rowhomes that I could find in Houston. 








Rowhomes of San Juan.








Rowhomes of South Beach Miami








Rowhomes of Manayunk Philadelphia.








A variety of Center City Philadelphia rowhomes
































































Some beat to shit Philly rowhomes








Some West Philly rowhomes








Rowhomes in a town called Jim Thorpe, Pennsyvania
















Washington DC








Manhattan
















Madrid (tall) rowhomes.









Rowhouses can be apartment buildings or individual homes. It all depends on their size. They are attached buildings usually without retail at street level.

btw these are all my photos with the exception of Madrid.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

> ^Yes true. Every city in The Netherlands has rowhouses. Not like american rowhouses, but we have them.


The ones in Amsterdam are close:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

That Atlanta street I forgot about. I would not classify Atlanta or Houston as rowhome cities just because they have a block or two or three.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

We have countless examples in Toronto, built by British builders from late Georgian style to Late Victorian style. They were known as "Terraces", and the trend peaked around 1877. All pictures are my own.



























































































they ranged from extremely modest to the more decorative (Second Empire Style)










in many cases the builders replicated pretty much exactly what they had been
building back home in Ireland, England or Scotland:



















In general most Victorian housing in downtown Toronto (and there is a very great deal of it) was built with the houses side by side, even if each house was somewhat different in style:


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Some Montreal Rowhouse









by Jennifer Emerling on flickr









by Jimmy Lin on flickr









by A.J Kandy on flickr









by izzyplante on flickr









by douaireg









by caribb on flickr 









by wayneberry on flickr


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I love rowhomes!!!! They are the DNA of any city.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Boston has some of the nicest in NA.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

philadweller said:


> I was always surprised by Hartford's lack of rowhouses.


The housing stock here tends to be skewed towards apartments. 

Houses here tend to be "taller" than in many cities that have rowhouses. They are called Triple Deckers, three family houses that were originally built to house immigrants. They are, as I said, common all over New England, more numerous in Boston than the rowhouses of the Back Bay there.

They kind of are like brownstones, but only have one door instead of many that you see in a brownstone. Some parts of the city have brick triple deckers that are almost continuous, creating a rowhouse "vibe".





















Here is some abandoned buildings I found, but this style is common in the city.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit doesn't really have many rowhouses. There are many apartment rows throughout the city, and you can always find a few examples of actual rowhouses, but for the most part Detroit is made up of single-family homes often separated by only a few feet.


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

Buffalo, NY has row homes


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

what about Rochester and Yonkers, NY? both over 100,000, anyone know if they have rows?


----------



## el casanovas (Jun 1, 2008)

philadweller said:


> etc


What I mean is that European rowhouses don't look like that and aren't all that common to begin with, while there's a strong presence of those American rowhouses in the media. I'm not objecting to this thread at all, I just found it funny, is all kay:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

el casanovas said:


> What I mean is that European rowhouses don't look like that and aren't all that common to begin with, while there's a strong presence of those American rowhouses in the media. I'm not objecting to this thread at all, I just found it funny, is all kay:


I beg to differ. A lot of the old row houses in the US are patterned DIRECTLY from European models (e.g., English Georgian) This shouldn't surprise you, because as far as row houses are concerned, there was no vernacular North American architecture to speak of for most of the 19th century, and so obviously, the models were taken directly from Europe.

Row houses are certainly common in Europe. Just looking at London alone would be sufficient proof.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to live in a cute little rowhouse in Toronto built in 1889 on Robert Street. My parents bought it for $300,000 sold it for $500,000 in 2005 and its peak was $600,000. We also replaced the more modest original windows with Georgian paned ones.


----------



## Index_LT (Apr 29, 2008)

I saw that most of american rowhouses are single family housing (called cottages in Europe). They are only common in British isles. In continental Europe apartments were prefered. That's a common 19th century continental Europe city's house. This one is from Vienna.


----------



## el casanovas (Jun 1, 2008)

tpe said:


> I beg to differ. A lot of the old row houses in the US are patterned DIRECTLY from European models (e.g., English Georgian) This shouldn't surprise you, because as far as row houses are concerned, there was no vernacular North American architecture to speak of for most of the 19th century, and so obviously, the models were taken directly from Europe.
> 
> Row houses are certainly common in Europe. Just looking at London alone would be sufficient proof.


Point taken, but I don't think Britain is Europe proper (it IS - but not quite), and certainly most pre-1940 buildings which still stand in Europe are NOT rowhouses. Much more than 50%. At least in continental Europe, but of course I've only seen so many cities and I might be mistaken. At any rate, I was talking more about cultural identification than architectural history. I just found it funny that this thread talked about rowhouses being typically European. I'd never heard anything like that. Anyway I won't deny rowhouses are European - but I'm not so sure they're "typically" European. As far as I know the stereotypical European old building is the XIXth century appartment block, which has its own regional variations, but I guess I just haven't been to those places where rowhouses are the dominant old building.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I think in the UK it's a pretty even split 25% each for apartments, rowhouses, semi-detached and detached houses. 

Apartments more common in the South-East of England, big cities elsewhere and suburbs of the past 15 years in smaller towns. 

Rowhouses (terraces) in working class industrial towns, 19th century suburbs of historic towns and some modern suburbs too.

Semi-detached houses in mid-20th century suburbs everywhere.

Detached houses mainly in 1960-1990 suburbs and in rural areas and villages nationwide.

My house is a rowhouse built in 1899.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

el casanovas said:


> Point taken, but I don't think Britain is Europe proper (it IS - but not quite), and certainly most pre-1940 buildings which still stand in Europe are NOT rowhouses. Much more than 50%. At least in continental Europe, but of course I've only seen so many cities and I might be mistaken. At any rate, I was talking more about cultural identification than architectural history. I just found it funny that this thread talked about rowhouses being typically European. I'd never heard anything like that. Anyway I won't deny rowhouses are European - but I'm not so sure they're "typically" European. As far as I know the stereotypical European old building is the XIXth century appartment block, which has its own regional variations, but I guess I just haven't been to those places where rowhouses are the dominant old building.


It is not limited to the UK. As others have noted, it is common in the Nethelands, Belgium, and Northern Europe. You can also see them in Vienna and Prague. many of the oldest row houses in Chicago were made in the German and Eastern European vernaculars.

This is in Maryland, and done in the German vernacular. Many Chicago row houses in the old German districts looks exactly like this.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ where is that? Baltimore? Frederick? Hagerstown? looks nice

edit! DUH! this is here in Frederick


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Yonkers yes...thanks. Rochester I'm not too sure of. Can somebody show me Buffalo's rowhomes? Also, I find it odd that Columbus and Cincinnati/Covington have a strong rowhome presence but Cleveland does not.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I love the bowfronts in Toronto. I adore the steep gables too. No other NA city has that distinction.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

philadweller said:


> I love the bowfronts in Toronto. I adore the steep gables too. No other NA city has that distinction.


Ottawa actually has a lot of houses with similarly steep gables in certain parts of the city, such as here:










More on-topic, rowhouses can be found in Ottawa, though there not quite as common as in Toronto and Montreal. None of these are mine, I took them from Flickr:




























More common in Ottawa, though, at least in the historic areas, tends to be fairly densely spaced duplexs\triplexs and semidetached apartments combined with areas of tall, dense detached homes like the ones in the first picture.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Windsor Ontario has beautiful row homes, especially in the Walkerville section of the city...unfortuneatly I don't have pics.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Taller said:


> Every Canadian city has MORE than their share of new ones.. they are called
> Townhouses, and in many cases are crappy side by side walkups with poor floorplans. I would be very interested seeing photos of old ones in Vancouver, as I do not remember any from any of my many visits to that city. Do you have some pictures? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Vera is dead, that fat guy had a heart attack and Liam cheated on Maria (wtf!???!)

Just incase you were behind.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^I heard about poor Vera- I guess they will yank Jack out now, too. I am happy Liam cheated on Maria. He could definitely do better than that cow! She is practically the worst actress in the world. But I heard it was Carla he cheated with. Eeeeeewww.... Which fat guy had a heart attack?


----------



## worldwide (May 3, 2005)

taller beter... next time youre in town take a stroll down the strathcona urban greenway. theres some old ones near union street.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I will! I'd love to see them as I have a soft spot for old row houses. Are they wooden? If you chance to be in that 'hood, would you kindly snap a few photos? Thanks!

But in general, perhaps you will agree with me that old rowhouses in Western Canada are unusual. Most people preferred the single family dwelling. When the 60's came along, "Ranch Style" bungalows became extremely popular.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

It's too bad that you're using a city population of 100,000 as your cut-off point. A lot of great rowhouse cities that are mid-sized are being left out. I think that looking at metros with a population of over 200,000, or cities with a population of over 50,000, is better criteria to meet. This accomodates for cities that didn't expand their city limits in the recent past.

(Besides, some of the cities that you have on your list are well under 100,000 for a city population. Atlantic City, Trenton, Harrisburg, and Charleston are some that quickly come to mind. Harrisburg doesn't even hit 50,000, I believe, and Atlantic City is somewhere around 35,000. In any case, I would include those cities in your list since the metro areas are pretty big.)

Cities that should be added to the list:
Wilmington, DE
Lancaster, PA
Reading, PA
York, PA
Annapolis, MD


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I used 100,000 as a cut off because the list would be perplexing. Especially when you take into account all the mid-Atlantic and Northeastern states.

I wanted to express how rare rowhouse cities are here, especially in the West.

I am well aware of the countless PA towns and maybe I will do a separate thread on rowhomes throught PA.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> It's too bad that you're using a city population of 100,000 as your cut-off point. A lot of great rowhouse cities that are mid-sized are being left out. I think that looking at metros with a population of over 200,000, or cities with a population of over 50,000, is better criteria to meet. This accomodates for cities that didn't expand their city limits in the recent past.
> 
> (Besides, some of the cities that you have on your list are well under 100,000 for a city population. Atlantic City, Trenton, Harrisburg, and Charleston are some that quickly come to mind. Harrisburg doesn't even hit 50,000, I believe, and Atlantic City is somewhere around 35,000. In any case, I would include those cities in your list since the metro areas are pretty big.)
> 
> ...


And Wilmington, N.C., the population of which is actually just over 100,000.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Wilmington NC is gorgeous. I wasn't aware that the population had grown that much.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Veinticinco (Sep 13, 2005)

I didn't even know terrace houses (the real name for rowhomes ) were unusual in America? Watching The Wire you'd think they were normal. In the UK there are millions.

Liverpool, UK:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Terrace housing in North America is not nearly as common or as densely packed in as it is in Britain. When people moved to North America, particularly in the 20th century, the desire was to own a single family dwelling... a free standing house. There was just so much land in North America that the temptation was to spread out. Thus many of our old terrace houses were Victorian. The idea caught on again in the 70's as a cheaper alternative to owning a free standing house.


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

MDguy said:


> what about Rochester and Yonkers, NY? both over 100,000, anyone know if they have rows?


Yonkers has a few rows, not that many though they're scatted about. One of these days i'll take some photos when I get around there. Tenements, Triple deckers, and apt buildings are more prevalent


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

" The idea caught on again in the 70's as a cheaper alternative to owning a free standing house."

Yes but many of these townhouses were built in private communities as developments. Rarely were they built new on a main street. They were on cul-de-sacs or in developments that were primarily residential with no stores or retail at street level.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

We have a fair number of new brick rowhouses built downtown on old streets- sometimes done in a sort of Georgian style. I will try and remember to photograph some. 

Here is a picture of Boston... I have no idea who took it, as I saved it years ago. But it shows the density of rowhouses in Beantown:


----------



## KGB (Sep 12, 2002)

> Yes but many of these townhouses were built in private communities as developments. Rarely were they built new on a main street. They were on cul-de-sacs or in developments that were primarily residential with no stores or retail at street level.


Well, since "main streets" were completely built out since before the war, there really were few opportunities. Post-war areas of Toronto (the boroughs) were of course only interested in the "plaza" style of the day.

Toronto lacks the grand townhomes (brownstones) of other cities, because land was more available and cheaper here, and the truly wealthy, and even the middle classes did not have to settle for a 5-storey grand townhouse, but instead could have a grand detached house.

In Toronto, the popular style of the moment is the _stacked townhouse_, which look like townhouses, but are actually just two condos...one on top of the other. A lot of them actually try to mimic the local _Bay 'n Gable_ style (generally not very successfully).




KGB


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Taller said:


> Here is a picture of Boston... I have no idea who took it, as I saved it years ago. But it shows the density of rowhouses in Beantown:


That is such a beautiful picture. kay:

It's such a shame that they are so pricey though...apartments there tend to be in the millions...those parts of Boston are incredibly expensive and rank up there on the top most expensive places in the US. And with good reason.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

Taller said:


> Terrace housing in North America is not nearly as common or as densely packed in as it is in Britain. When people moved to North America, particularly in the 20th century, the desire was to own a single family dwelling... a free standing house. There was just so much land in North America that the temptation was to spread out. Thus many of our old terrace houses were Victorian. The idea caught on again in the 70's as a cheaper alternative to owning a free standing house.


Maybe where you are immigrants did that, but here in Philadelphia rowhomes were quite normal for people to live in, starting with the city's founding up until the 1960's. The immigrant and industrial boom of the early 1900s created tens of 1000s of cheap, little, brick rowhomes that housed the swelling numbers of immigrants around the 1000s of factories in the city. After WW2, immigration numbers declined, factories closed and nobody wanted those little rowhomes anymore, forsaking them for the suburbs. It's the basic story of a developing economy. The immigrants moved up in society, could afford bigger, nicer homes outside the cities. The companies followed them, leaving behind a mess of poor housing in a city lacking jobs. Enter urban decay, poverty, crime, etc.










This is a typical turn of the century row home in Philadelphia. Cheap brick, small and unimaginative. There are thousands in Philadelphia, whose pre-WW2 population was ~2 million, most people living in row homes.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

KGB said:


> Well, since "main streets" were completely built out since before the war, there really were few opportunities. Post-war areas of Toronto (the boroughs) were of course only interested in the "plaza" style of the day.
> 
> Toronto lacks the grand townhomes (brownstones) of other cities, because land was more available and cheaper here, and the truly wealthy, and even the middle classes did not have to settle for a 5-storey grand townhouse, but instead could have a grand detached house.
> 
> ...



^^ very true about lacking the grand rowhouses that you might see in Boston or New York , and maybe Philly too. Montreal has some grand old beauties, and my favourites are the ones made of stone cladding. All pics are my own:





































and there are many more modest examples, too:






















nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Maybe where you are immigrants did that, but here in Philadelphia rowhomes were quite normal for people to live in, starting with the city's founding up until the 1960's. The immigrant and industrial boom of the early 1900s created tens of 1000s of cheap, little, brick rowhomes that housed the swelling numbers of immigrants around the 1000s of factories in the city. After WW2, immigration numbers declined, factories closed and nobody wanted those little rowhomes anymore, forsaking them for the suburbs. It's the basic story of a developing economy. The immigrants moved up in society, could afford bigger, nicer homes outside the cities. The companies followed them, leaving behind a mess of poor housing in a city lacking jobs. Enter urban decay, poverty, crime, etc.
> 
> 
> This is a typical turn of the century row home in Philadelphia. Cheap brick, small and unimaginative. There are thousands in Philadelphia, whose pre-WW2 population was ~2 million, most people living in row homes.


I was generalizing, but most North American cities had well established suburbs full of single family dwellings between the First and Second World War, and Philadelphia had them too. People moved from crowded and cramped housing in Europe, and thirsted for a house of their own when they came to North America, thus rowhouses fell out of favour in the middle of the 20th century. Rowhouses began to be looked down upon as being something for lower income families. People still lived in them, and thousands of old Victorian ones remain here, but the trend was to build single family dwellings. Most old Victorian rowhouses downtown here today in nicer neighbourhoods are quite coveted, and also expensive.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Philadelphia has grand old rowhouses too. Rowhouses go way beyond Philadelphia. 
















































Many of its streetcar suburbs and outlying towns have rowhomes like Collingswood.
















There are even country towns with them in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

As I walked my dogs this afternoon, I took my camera to try and capture the different styles of "terrace" (or rowhouses) as well as more modern "townhouses" in my hood. However, I will start with a photo I took a few years ago of the first style of "townhouse" in Toronto- these 1833 Georgian style ones. There are few of them left in Toronto:










Victorian terrace houses from 1877:



















Bay and Gable Victorians... built by the thousands, and mostly pretty individualistic.
They were humble working class houses originally, but are much sought-after today:



















more Vics:










Then, in the 70's, Townhouses became all the rage, and there are countless examples downtown. Some "modern" styled:










these ones very much remind me of a popular style in Brazil:










especially with the gated open "car-port":










some "Georgian" styled:










updated "Victorian":










and the most popular look: faux Victorian:










here are some 1980's faux-Georgian:










and an absolutely ghastly attempt to pick up on historical themes, from the late 90's:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

In the UK, the most common ntype of housing is this:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Since when are Liverpool and UK North American?


----------



## andy'sairportoflove (Jul 27, 2008)

Annapolis Maryland has some of the oldest surviving rowhomes in North America, dating back to the late 17th/early 18th centuries.


----------



## andy'sairportoflove (Jul 27, 2008)

Baltimore has most rowhome styles represented at least somewhere.

















With the the addition of massive amounts of formstone sided homes

















Rowhomes extend out from the city into most suburbs (Arbutus, Catonsville, Ellicott City, Pikesville, Towson, Dundalk)


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Almost every old city in Maryland has rowhomes - even in the western part like in Frostburg and Cumberland. Although Marylands oldest city (St. Mary's City-1634) doesn't have any.


----------



## andy'sairportoflove (Jul 27, 2008)

And almost any town of any size in Pennsylvania


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, I admit! I find the subject fascinating!!  
Philadweller, do you have any photos of the Georgian row townhouses in Society Hill in Philly? They are quite similar to ones you see in London, without the dugout on either side of the entrance walk. Here are two Georgian townhouse styles I took photos of today in Toronto. This is the only unit remaining of this 1850's Greek Revival rowhouse:










and this London style Georgian 1850's townhouse was probably a few in a row originally:



















These would be roughly equivilent to Class 3 Georgian townhouses in London, by the strict 19th century classification. The last one was built by an architect trained by the man who built the House of Parliament in London.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Taller Better, I'm sure I do somewhere. Have you ever been to Philadelphia?
Here is a shot that I took from from Society Hill revealing a variety of Georgian structures.
























Some other ecclectic varieties that are not Gerorgian just so you can see the difference.
These are in the vicinity of Rittenhouse Square.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wonderful mix of pictures, Philadweller! No, I've not been to Philly, but long to go. I've seen pics of townhouses in Society Hill that are startlingly like ones in London from the same period. Philly has some very fine Georgian architecture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelphia's houses are very nice :cheers:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks..I will have to post some more like now. Yeas they are all mine.
























































































































































































































Rich, poor, middle class...they all live in rows of sorts.


----------



## 1LONDONER (Mar 26, 2006)

Im another lover of Terraced houses/Rowhouses/walk ups, whatever you wana call em

Here's a good thread about British housing stock, for those of you who are intrested

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637702.

Without detracting from this thread.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Philadelphia.... I <3 you.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the link to that thread, Londoner.. and of course it is hard to beat Bath for sheer beauty and perfection of the terraced Georgian "Townhouses".. going way back to 1755. It was the first time anyone had thought of making a terrace look "palatial", and was inspired as an inverted version of the Roman Colliseum; it looks as graceful today as the day it was completed. Also Brighton has some wonderful Regency terraced Townhouses.


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's a shot of some new modern row homes from Milwaukee.








I don't think rowhomes are too common in Milwaukee. I can't remember ever seeing many. 

Toronto has amazing row homes. One of my favorite parts of that city.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

The whole purpose of this thread was to be surprised and enlightened. Thanks for showing the Milwaukee types. I want to be more surprised. Show me rowhomes from where I least expect them. For instance, Somnifor poseted these of Minneapolis.








I had no idea. If there are any in Indianapolis or Cleveland I would love to see them.
Thanks.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Believe it or not there are some in Savannah, Ga. too!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Believe it or not there are some in Savannah, Ga. too!" I believe it. Cities that are more than 200 years old will most likely have rowhomes. The farther south and west you go in the US the less there are.

Found these new ones in Dallas Texas...from flickr
























And in Denver....c'mon people!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

...the most Mexican looking rowhomes in Philly! from flickr.








and Sylvan Terrace in Manhattan.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

In that case...a few modern row homes in Atlanta:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyurban/1992776936/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyurban/2176247808/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantanewhomes/561059135/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantanewhomes/561059093/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pfrench99/500408710/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/judybaxter/2412485443/

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantanewhomes/576632719/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedobersteins/187230654/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/formwerks/1028834079/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/humanedesign/84938858/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gailevans/372741256/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/gailevans/372735728/


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks, I paint and draw from time to time.

Vancouver has rowhomes, that's incredible! I had no idea.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ I like your pictures.

I oughtta get one of those plugable cameras -- there's a 1920s terrace in Little Italy here with zillions of doors to it at the corner of (I believe) Shamrock and Saint-Dominique...


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

particlez said:


> the existence of rowhomes would also be dependent on other factors, namely timing and climate.
> 
> architectural styles come in and out of fashion. right now, rowhomes are considered attractive. developers try to conform to the contemporary architectural tastes of the moment.
> 
> secondly, climate is an important situation. for lovers of rowhouses, most of north america is ideally suited for them. but in humid cooling climates like florida or parts of the gulf coast, rowhomes do NOT make sense from a ventilation standpoint, as rowhouses by nature have limited ventilation. thus higher density areas like miami beach generally have gaps between their residences.


They also make sense in hot regions, at least soon soon as architects and developers realize that energy efficiency and insulation matter. 

I don't know how it is in hot and humid regions but if large buildings are feasible, why should be rowhouses not be feasible?


----------



## juanfernandonavarro (Jul 26, 2006)

*Rowhomes in Latin America*

In Guatemala City, for example, there's a huge quantity of this type of homes, most are modern (1980-present). They are enclosed in neighborhoods called condominiums and most of them are cheap to middle priced, but always there are some very expensive . I live in one ...:lol: I am not totally sure if I can call these row homes but they surely look like row homes, but in a more modren, cheaper, latin american style hehehehehe ^^


----------



## juanfernandonavarro (Jul 26, 2006)

I want to know if the ones in Guatemala City and other latin american cities can be called rowhouses ?


----------



## juanfernandonavarro (Jul 26, 2006)

sorry... they begun in Guatemala City since 1920s  and there was a bunch of growth on these in the 1960s-1970s....in neighborhoods, called ''colonias'' and then they were enclosed in condominiums because of the high level of criminality and the need for a safety place to live :S. Now, the modern ones (1980-present)... almost all are enclosed already in condominiums with their own name; for example in the southernmost part of the city, that is mostly low-income residents, this condominium projects are very large, some are around 300 to 2500 houses and some even more :O.....


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Some older rowhomes or similar residential structures in Duluth, Minnesota:


























































































































Most of these I'm guessing were built between 1880 and 1920. The newer "townhomes" in Duluth, most built after 2000 it seems, are much different, usually "twinhomes", some with really ugly garages in front.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

wow, Duluth's Look impressive!

Here's a shot from Cirrcus at ssp
Its in Nashville, they have a few


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

they are building these in the vancouver suburb of Cqoutilam - on the site of a former trailer park - really quite nice and getting a lot of attention




























pics here: http://www.gablecoquitlam.com/


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Duluth looks great.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

edit


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Taller said:


>


What a cool photo. I love it.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Some of you guys are showing townhomes which are quite different than rowhomes. Rowhomes are not in gated communities.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

philadweller said:


> Some of you guys are showing townhomes which are quite different than rowhomes. Rowhomes are not in gated communities.


Rowhomes can't be gated? I'm not sure what gates, fences, or security have to do with the design of rowhomes.

Is this a gated community? There are gates and fences...


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Where I live all attached houses seem to be marketed as townhomes. Not all of them are in gated communities, some are in regular neighborhoods mixed with houses. All built after 1970.

There aren't any authentic 19th century rowhouses anywhere in this state as far as I know.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's some in Denver - some older ones at least, although they are very very rare in the city. High abundance of those newer, ugly 'retro' style ones you typically see on the west coast of the US and Canada










The ugly retro i was talking about (on the right)










photos from :http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=664960

by a great photographer, navyweaxguy


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Staten Island*, Jersey City, Hoboken, West NY, and Newark's got em.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

WeimieLvr said:


> Rowhomes can't be gated? I'm not sure what gates, fences, or security have to do with the design of rowhomes.
> 
> Is this a gated community? There are gates and fences...


A "gated community" has closed security access to a compound, and true gated communities are not allowed in Toronto, and probably all Canadian cities. There are countless thousands of these Victorian brick houses in Toronto, built from the 1850's right through to the end of the century and traditionally have little wrought iron fences and gates on the sidewalk. Immigrants from England, Scotland and Ireland built exactly what they were used to back home at the time. They were usually built side by side to conserve heat loss in the wintertime, and to minimize the size of the plot of land required.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Old rowhouses look so pretty in white fluffy snow that I took my camera out with me today whilst walking the dogs in my neighbourhood. This first row was called "Windsor Terrace" and was built in 1877:




























Some modern rowhouse (or townhouse) developments have been carefully made
to blend in with their old Victorian neighbours. This long stretch on the right is 
quite new:










these modern rowhouses have been done extremely well to blend into the 
neighbourhood. The first two houses are new, and the next three further on in 
the line are from the 1800's:


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

philadweller said:


> Duluth looks great.


Thanks!

The odd thing about the "great-looking" Duluth rowhouses is that most of them seem to be cheap rental properties, nothing more. In some (if not the majority), the upper and lower floor of each "house" in the row is rented out separately. A whole rowhouse (all 4-6 units) was up for sale not long ago for $200,000.


----------



## happysadfun (Sep 7, 2009)

We have several in Kenosha. Couldn't find good many good photos and did not feel like jumping in the car for a townhome-finding tour. Here's what I could scrounge up:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

New ones going up in downtown Toronto:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

^ Beautiful! I love those new ones!! Thats how i feel rowhouses should be built today, because most of the rowhouse construction i see today is horrendus! Well done Toronto!!

I think Baltimore is offended that it has no photos in a thread where it is as relevant as this! As a city made up of rowhouses, i think it deserves some glory!

Here's some of my photos






































































































































































































































































Lots of Rowhouse styles i missed in Here, especially around Mt. Vernon,and a lot the east (and west) side(s). sorry! There's too many styles of rowhouse in baltimore to handle :nuts:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Such a beautiful collection of photos, MDguy! Very nicely done. One of my favourite Baltimore sons, John Waters, filmed there in the early '70's, with his heroine Dawn Davenport living in just such a Baltimore townhouse! :cheers:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank You Taller! John Waters is my hero


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ moi, aussi!


----------



## Gerrad (Dec 17, 2006)

Taller said:


> Such a beautiful collection of photos, MDguy! Very nicely done. One of my favourite Baltimore sons, John Waters, filmed there in the early '70's, with his heroine Dawn Davenport living in just such a Baltimore townhouse! :cheers:


He still does film there -all his movies (the Hairspray musical wasn't his movie) as well as making it his primary residence.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Rowhomes in Savannah, GA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveruk/3143172681/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saraburgers/3045364950/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaboyce/475992730/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adressler32/3769771770/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2317069323/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elkgroverunner/278553160/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piedmont_fossil/205039302/


----------

